# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  کالا ورزش

## arash.atshani

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
https://www.kalavarzesh.com
میخواستم ببینم این پیج با Laravel-Framework نوشته شده؟
سرعت سایتش بالاست آیا از سرور منحصر به فردی استفاده میکنه؟

منتظر نظراتتون هستم

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام این سایت قبلا برای بنده بوده و متاسفانه سر بنده کلاه گذاشتن 
مدیر محترم لطفا این تاپیک رو کامل حذف کنید

----------

